# Just got a Treemont, not sure what all the controls are?



## jollybfd (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, I just got a Treemont wood stove, and am unable to find any information on it.  There is no data plate anywhere.  I've attached pictures and am hoping someone might be able to tell me the function of two knobs I cannot identify.  The inlet damper on the ash pan door and the flue damper at the back of the firebox are pretty straightforward, but the small slide above the side door does not appear to have a connection to the firebox.  Does it add clean air to the flue?  The pull knob above the front door moves a sheetmetal tray in the top of the firebox that has ports back to the flue cavity behind and above the firebox.  In the sheetmetal tray is a 1/2" thick pad that is somewhat crumbly if you try to move it.  Is this maybe a catalytic model?  What am I supposed to do with these controls over the course of a burn?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jollybfd (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, I found a decal in the fan box that says this is a model Tac 380, manufactured in 1985.  Has anyone else had one of these, or have any idea where I might find a manual?

Thanks!


----------



## Keimaxbode (Nov 23, 2014)

jollybfd said:


> Ok, I found a decal in the fan box that says this is a model Tac 380, manufactured in 1985.  Has anyone else had one of these, or have any idea where I might find a manual?
> 
> Thanks!



I know this is an old post, but was just wondering if you found the information you were looking for on the Treemont and how you like the stove?  I am shopping on CL and saw one advertised.  It is a TAC 520C or TAC 260C.  They have the Owners Manual but don't know which model it is.  Can't believe these companies don't put that information on the stove somewhere but I see a lot of posts where people can't find model names or year anywhere.

I can't find much on these as far as users or reviews so hard to know if a good buy or not.  Maybe that should tell me something.  It is a great looking stove though that must have been refurbished.  I don't know if I can paste a link or not, but I'll try.  Here is it:  http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/app/4760422447.html


----------



## lindg8 (Dec 19, 2015)

Keimaxbode said:


> I know this is an old post, but was just wondering if you found the information you were looking for on the Treemont and how you like the stove?  I am shopping on CL and saw one advertised.  It is a TAC 520C or TAC 260C.  They have the Owners Manual but don't know which model it is.  Can't believe these companies don't put that information on the stove somewhere but I see a lot of posts where people can't find model names or year anywhere.
> 
> I can't find much on these as far as users or reviews so hard to know if a good buy or not.  Maybe that should tell me something.  It is a great looking stove though that must have been refurbished.  I don't know if I can paste a link or not, but I'll try.  Here is it:  http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/app/4760422447.html


I bought one new they are very good have had it in my shed waiting on a shop for 10 years dream finally coming true. Anyway the lever on the front you pull out is for the catalytic burner that burns the gases off of the wood when it gets going you can watch quite a light show through the little window  hope that helps. I have had several quality stove and this one is the best, mine is also rated to burn coal and that will warm up about anything. Heavy beggars aren't they.


----------

